# Robert Pattinson poses for photographers at a photo call for the films The Twilight Saga"New Moon and Remember Me" 19.05.2009 x37



## Claudia (19 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Kadira (18 Juli 2010)

Eigentlich bin ich dafür schon viel zu alt aber... Wow! Einfach nur WOW! *swoon*

Danke für die Bilder


----------

